# Bledsoe



## Game (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok hope their some clipper fans or even honest opinions...as I was watching him play in summer league he was aweful was just not in control But on a positive when he wanted to he just looked 2 steps faster than anyone on court..I know it's summer league but hey...also Aminu looked alot more skilled than advertised on the ofensive end all the scouting reports mad him seem like a defensive specialist with no shooting or handles..So u guys think bledsoe I'll take reigns from Baron???


----------



## Game (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't know if it's just me but he reminds me of a better built Brandon Jennings in thatFirst game against wall he was getting his offense on with ease but in the rest of summer league coaches must of made him solely run offense and dish and he didn't look comfortable....


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Aminu's been working incredibly hard on his jumper ever since his season ended, which has been a while. It wouldn't surprise me if he's a legitimate 3-point threat in a year or two. If he gets his handle under control, all the hybrid four talks should be over.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Give Bledsoe some time, I think he'll be pretty good.


----------



## Bledsoe12 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Give Bledsoe some time, I think he'll be pretty good.


Part of his problem is he relies too much on his speed. When you see him travel down the court he's going 90mph, so when he gets to the paint he will shoot out the ball like a cannon and miss the shot or force a bad pass. If he slows it down a bit he will be all right. Still, even at this raw of a stage in his career he shows a lot of promise


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Bledsoe12 said:


> Part of his problem is he relies too much on his speed. When you see him travel down the court he's going 90mph, so when he gets to the paint he will shoot out the ball like a cannon and miss the shot or force a bad pass. If he slows it down a bit he will be all right. Still, even at this raw of a stage in his career he shows a lot of promise


Agreed, most rookies take 2-3 years to really figure out NBA basketball. If Baron was gone, he'd be able to progress much faster with more playing time, just like Jordan has been improving rapidly since Kaman went down.


----------



## Bledsoe12 (Jan 3, 2011)

leidout said:


> Agreed, most rookies take 2-3 years to really figure out NBA basketball. If Baron was gone, he'd be able to progress much faster with more playing time, just like Jordan has been improving rapidly since Kaman went down.


Unless they happen to be named Blake Griffin and completely leave the competition in the rear view mirror


----------



## Bledsoe12 (Jan 3, 2011)

Pacers Fan said:


> Aminu's been working incredibly hard on his jumper ever since his season ended, which has been a while. It wouldn't surprise me if he's a legitimate 3-point threat in a year or two. If he gets his handle under control, all the hybrid four talks should be over.


That did lead to a lot of problems when we drafted him. Many people, such as myself, were worried that drafting a player accustomed to playing the four would have difficulties playing the three at the nba level. Initially, it looked that way. But Aminu has shown a lot of potential, and has even displayed a rare three point potential.


----------

